# graveyard dust help



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

When I finish building my zombies, I often finish them off by dusting a flour and dirt mixture on them to look like they are kind of dusty/clumpy/dirty look from crawling out of the ground. 

Recently, someone mentioned how the flour/water mixture in paper mache can attract bugs and mice. I have since decided that dusting my zombies in flour might not be the best solution since these are stored in the garage. 

I don't really like the smell of baby powder, so I didn't want to use that, and everything else I can think of is also food type items, i.e. baking soda, corn starch, etc. Plus, several other types of powder I looked at are made of corn starch.

Can anyone think of anything to use? I have been using this method for years, but I don't want to attract anything if I can help it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've used fireplace ashes for dusting cobwebs. BBQ ashes would probably work, too. Just break up the big clumps.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Vinyl concrete patch like Quickcrete. Just sprinkle the patch over your prop and then mist it with a hand held sprayer filled with watered down paint. Looks just like dirt and grime and won't budge an inch.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

What Jaybo said.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Some people use plain old dirt. Sift it first. Quickrete is actually pretty cheap to buy...I was amazed. Just don't store it on the damp concrete floor of the garage like I did...or you will be picking up a VERY heavy "log" of hardened concrete.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh- and I forgot. I also use matte or camoflauge spray paint (khaki, olive, or primer grey) to make things look dusty/grimey/moldy. I will put vinyl gloves on and rub and sprinkle sand or dirt into the paint while its still wet for a grittier look.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Diatomaceous Earth, (which I probably did not spell correctly) used in swimming pool filters will also work- ANNNDDD... It will actually kill bugs while still safe. This stuff is harmless to kids and pets.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I use joint compound dust. I mix a little tiny bit of gray paint in joint compound and put it out to dry. Then, anytime I need a little dust I sand some off. No smell, no bugs.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I use drywall compound and then spray paint the color on it that I am going for.
I just slather the compound on let it dry than paint a color I would like on it or leave it as is.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

We use a sawdust, dirt and spanish moss debris mixture. Works great.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Talc?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. You guys are amazing. So many great ideas. I don't know which to try first.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

MDF dust - I get all I want from the Kitchen manufacturing company I work for


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Try fuller's earth, which is a powdered clay they use in ceramics. I've also used powdered charcoal. Try putting the powder in an old stocking, a whole bunch of it and tie off the end to make a pounce. You can get the powder where you want it with minimal mess that way


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks so much, everybody. The sock idea is really awesome. I always just splatted it on by hand, but that would give me so much more control.


----------

